# RE: Honor Thy Plumber



## AtlantaPlumbers (Aug 14, 2008)

*RE: Honor Thy Plumber*

*I do sincerely APOLOGIZE to All my fellow tradesmen if I disrespected AND offended any by this post. My intentions were to ruffle feathers and stir emotions. *
*After review I insulted many hard working men whom deserve the utmost respect for their experience and knowledge.*
*I am not above reproach and we are all in the same family of hardworking brethren.*
*This community is very important to me and I will treat it as such.*

*Now lets get back to work!*


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*HINT: Join Plumbingzone.com - restart the thread and enjoy some pleasant company.*


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *HINT: Join Plumbingzone.com - restart the thread and enjoy some pleasant company.*


I second that!


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes come to there, no need to encounter rude talk like I have on here.

Like in this quote I get here.



Driftwood said:


> We've all been waiting on Your OK. Now we have a plumber that thinks He's a COP. Get a life DUDE!!! :whistling


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Honor thy father *the carpenter*


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

Gotta tell you guys,sometimes you are a snobbery bunch and it kinda embarrasses me as a Plumbing contractor.You know why I don't participate in the zone,one discourteous person I don't like ruins it all for me because that was my fun forum and when it ceases to be fun on my own time,I'm outta there, but don't get down on these guys.Most of them are frickin awesome and I would be proud to work with many of them.
I've held my tongue many times but it gets really f33king old,the same sh7t all the time.I guess this is just my chance to say to those on contractor talk,don't lump me into that group,I
am my own man and have always loved the camaraderie of all the trades working side by side,we are all equally important.
To the opening poster,it is a nice gesture on your part to admit a mistake,I respect that.I suppose now I'm going to be kicked out of the plumbers club but i walk my own path,I'm not a follower.I guess you can tear me down like you do the other trades now,but I've never seen a building erected by just a plumber,it takes all of us,and we are better for it.I've learned things from all the trades and I believe every one here is my equal.
Go ahead and bash me,f33k it!


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Deck builders rock! :thumbsup:




.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

A plumber or an electrician or a roofer or (insert any trade) trying to convince others how much better they are than another trade is akin to two midgets arguing over who is taller.​


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*Thank You*

You're a class Guy Alanta ! And threaderman ,well said! Mike thats beautiful.

People push buttons,I react ! I was a Sgt. in the Marine Corps . 

What do You expect ! In the future ,I will not respond to one person here.
Hope it goes both ways! END PROBLEM :thumbsup:


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

I sent threaderman a pm and waiting to see his reply, if I'm the problem here and on PZ I will resign, and not return.

To Driftwood, you have a good handle on this forum, you get away with being rude to me, thats fine, I repeat I was never rude towards you, guess you see it another way.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> A plumber or an electrician or a roofer or (insert any trade) trying to convince others how much better they are than another trade is akin to two midgets arguing over who is taller.​


That is offensive to little people, you anti-midgite.


.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

threaderman said:


> Gotta tell you guys,sometimes you are a snobbery bunch and it kinda embarrasses me as a Plumbing contractor.You know why I don't participate in the zone,one discourteous person I don't like ruins it all for me because that was my fun forum and when it ceases to be fun on my own time,I'm outta there, but don't get down on these guys.Most of them are frickin awesome and I would be proud to work with many of them.
> I've held my tongue many times but it gets really f33king old,the same sh7t all the time.I guess this is just my chance to say to those on contractor talk,don't lump me into that group,I
> am my own man and have always loved the camaraderie of all the trades working side by side,we are all equally important.
> To the opening poster,it is a nice gesture on your part to admit a mistake,I respect that.I suppose now I'm going to be kicked out of the plumbers club but i walk my own path,I'm not a follower.I guess you can tear me down like you do the other trades now,but I've never seen a building erected by just a plumber,it takes all of us,and we are better for it.I've learned things from all the trades and I believe every one here is my equal.
> Go ahead and bash me,f33k it!


 

YOU ARE A CLASS ACT, I COULD NOT AGREE MORE, hey, that must make me a class act alsoooo:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I sent threaderman a pm and waiting to see his reply, if I'm the problem here and on PZ I will resign, and not return.
> 
> To Driftwood, you have a good handle on this forum, you get away with being rude to me, thats fine, I repeat I was never rude towards you, guess you see it another way.


Ron, why would you resign because of one persons post? while i do think your attitude is often disagreeable and arrogant, i for one would miss the the machine gunning kitty, who we all no represents you. G


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

genecarp said:


> Ron, why would you resign because of one persons post? while i do think your attitude is often disagreeable and arrogant, i for one would miss the the machine gunning kitty, who we all no represents you. G


*I have to agree, Ron...thats rediculous.*

*As a moderator, you're ALWAYS going to come across folks who dissent with your decisions or opinions.*

*I think the majority have made their opinions of you perfectly clear.*

*On that note...even you and I have disagreed in the past, I'd NEVER consider leaving the forum over a disagreement, for that matter it's why I come here...counter opinions are the life blood of learning.*

*Threaderman, let me go as far as to assume I'm the offender in your post (I truly don't know)..IF so, I say the same thing to you.*

*If you don't agree with someone's approach and decide to silently leave without objection, nobody gets to learn a thing, nobody gets to understand your point.*

*Effectively, you accomplish nothing.*

*If you were to turn away customers, or reject potential business partners because you didn't like their approach, it wouldn't work very well...would it?*


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

Ron,I like all you guys,that's a fact,and I thought you guys would know for sure why I'm not over there,it's that gal,and it has nothing to do with gender which kept being thrown in my face,I don't like the person .That said,of course you guys get a little bitchy,and I do too, but that's how many trades people are,it is what it is,but sometimes saying nothing is just as effective as repeating the same thing like 5,000 times.I don't freely give advice to people I don't know but I hope that many on this forum would feel free to pm me anytime,that's a fact.
You're a good moderator Ron,keep-up the good fight.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

threaderman said:


> Ron,I like all you guys,that's a fact,and I thought you guys would know for sure why I'm not over there,it's that gal,and it has nothing to do with gender which kept being thrown in my face,I don't like the person .That said,of course you guys get a little bitchy,and I do too, but that's how many trades people are,it is what it is,but sometimes saying nothing is just as effective as repeating the same thing like 5,000 times.I don't freely give advice to people I don't know but I hope that many on this forum would feel free to pm me anytime,that's a fact.
> You're a good moderator Ron,keep-up the good fight.


I hope you don't leave as well. I know I annoy the hell out of some on this board and there are those that annoy me as well. But I get more out of this place in a week than I have at my PAID memberships. 


Like my Daddy says ****em all big and small


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

threaderman said:


> Ron,I like all you guys,that's a fact,and I thought you guys would know for sure why I'm not over there,it's that gal,and it has nothing to do with gender which kept being thrown in my face,I don't like the person .That said,of course you guys get a little bitchy,and I do too, but that's how many trades people are,it is what it is,but sometimes saying nothing is just as effective as repeating the same thing like 5,000 times.I don't freely give advice to people I don't know but I hope that many on this forum would feel free to pm me anytime,that's a fact.
> You're a good moderator Ron,keep-up the good fight.


*I stand by my point, your an asset there as well as here..not to mention good peeps, thats not a really good reason to boycott your friends...:blink:

I hereby propose we put it to vote...to put you BACK on the island.
*


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks threaderman, did not know what you was thinking, it was right after a made the statement about *driftwood* being rude and getting away with it, and right now he is probably sitting there laughing his ass off at how he can get away with being rude, good thing I'm not a MOD on here or I would have made the edit myself. We get jumped on in here if we say one wrong thing, that made me think you was directing it at me, thank goodness it was not.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Thanks threaderman, did not know what you was thinking, it was right after a made the statement about *driftwood* being rude and getting away with it, and right now he is probably sitting there laughing his ass off at how he can get away with being rude, good thing I'm not a MOD on here or I would have made the edit myself. We get jumped on in here if we say one wrong thing, that made me think you was directing it at me, thank goodness it was not.


What,and have machine cat on my a$$,no way man :laughing:


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

threaderman said:


> What,and have machine cat on my a$$,no way man :laughing:


:thumbsup: Joe, I respect your decision, I won't try to talk you back into PZ, we do miss you there, We did wish you a B-Day back then, hope you did not miss out on them. We had a arty:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

threaderman said:


> Ron,I like all you guys,that's a fact,and I thought you guys would know for sure why I'm not over there,it's that gal,and it has nothing to do with gender which kept being thrown in my face,I don't like the person .That said,of course you guys get a little bitchy,and I do too, but that's how many trades people are,it is what it is,but sometimes saying nothing is just as effective as repeating the same thing like 5,000 times.I don't freely give advice to people I don't know but I hope that many on this forum would feel free to pm me anytime,that's a fact.
> You're a good moderator Ron,keep-up the good fight.


What?
You mean there are plumbers
who even irritate other plumbers?

I'm shocked! 
Shocked I say!
:laughing::clap::laughing:


I hope none of youse
leave here...
including that damn cat! :laughing:


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

Carpenters and plumbers dont get along??
Damn, no wonder I hate myself!


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

Ron ,I would feel bad if You left. I feel we need a little space ,thats all ! Drift


----------



## 415moto (Jun 6, 2006)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Yes come to there, no need to encounter rude talk like I have on here.
> 
> Like in this quote I get here.


Really? You are really going to pull this out of that other thread and act like you didnt get what you had coming? Seriously???? 

Driftwood posted that info as an benefit to all of his brother tradesman. You came along, calling anyone who used it a thief. 
"But your are stealing." your words. 

Even though it isn't copyrighted, so what if it was, tradesman need that information to do our jobs and he was posting a link to help people. Why dump on the parade at all? 

I genuinely cannot believe you are harping on that thread and wondering why he was curt with his response. 
You were essentially the guy in high school who wandered in on the party and called the cops 'cuz all the other kids were drinking beer. Come on man!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

We all need to shut the Fook up and get a grip on our own lives and livelyhoods. There is no need for a post such as this. What that means is there should not be a need to explain yourself to another.

We say what we say, and think the way we do and that is OUR Truth. All that has been said in past posts and threads is how we feel and think. If someone does not like it..........

The ONLY recourse is to NOT continue voicing our opinions in the manner we do. 

Not saying that this NEEDS to happen because I do not feel that one should abridge their thoughts, opinions or ideologies. I do however believe that there does exist TACT and ETIQUETTE (not that I exercise either). This is the answer to the problem.

If you are an arsehole, be an arsehole. If you are a Saint, be a Saint.

Just do not be ANYTHING at the expense of another.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

415moto said:


> Really? You are really going to pull this out of that other thread and act like you didnt get what you had coming? Seriously????
> 
> Driftwood posted that info as an benefit to all of his brother tradesman. You came along, calling anyone who used it a thief.
> "But your are stealing." your words.
> ...


*Who invited you to this "party"?*

*Seriously, you seem to come here strictly to complain and toss jabs.*


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

415moto said:


> You were essentially the guy in high school who wandered in on the party and called the cops 'cuz all the other kids were drinking beer. Come on man!


Neil Rosenberg!!!!

Ardsley High School Class of 1984.

Always came to the party. Hung for a bit. Left and called the Police!!! What a Deeeeek!!!


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

415moto said:


> Really? You are really going to pull this out of that other thread and act like you didnt get what you had coming? Seriously????
> 
> Driftwood posted that info as an benefit to all of his brother tradesman. You came along, calling anyone who used it a thief.
> "But your are stealing." your words.
> ...


Listen Moto,

I really believed it was wrong, if you made a book and had the c for copyright on it and was posted out there for all to see and do with what ever you wished with it, would you want your work copied? All research I did turned out as it being copyright I admitted I was wrong, don't go starting crap with me, at least I said so, as *driftwood* still feels being rude is the thing to be on here, he can't bring himself to say he was wrong to be rude. I will never forget he was rude, and it will come up many times, till he can admit he was wrong on being rude. Where was I rude, you tell me, I was trying to protect a copyright, thats all. 

*Driftwood* why the rude remark towards me? 



Driftwood said:


> We've all been waiting on Your OK. Now we have a plumber that thinks He's a COP. Get a life DUDE!!! :whistling


Even if you say it was cause you just don't like me, that would be fine by me, at least I will know why you was rude.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

I will say it again..............Shut the Fook up! Each and Everyone! This is petty crap that is causing such pantie wads!

We all need to take our lives, professions, opinions and attitudes a little less seriously. 

The sun will rise and set without ANY of us. Water will flow. Shiiiit will flush. Electrons will energize. Frames will rise and roofs will protect without ANY SINGLE ONE OF US here on CT.

I am guilty of contributing to the dissension in the threads. Yes! I am!!! But I let it stay in THAT thread.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> I will say it again..............Shut the Fook up! Each and Everyone! This is petty crap that is causing such pantie wads!
> 
> We all need to take our lives, professions, opinions and attitudes a little less seriously.
> 
> ...


If someone wants talk crap to me, I will respond, It just how we as humans are, it's life.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Ron....We are all Assssssholes in our own personal way. Fook 'em if they can not handle it!!!! Go BEYOND the grit and the shhhit


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Cat, Cop, kinda goes together. They both start with c :laughing:


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Is this Contractors Talk or the Hana Montana forum?

Feelings hurt, tit for tat etc.

Making your point is one thing. Endless arguing with no end or conclusion in sight is another.

Just like real life: Treat people with respect and if they do not reciprocate then simply ignore them. It has worked well for me for many many years.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Mellison said:


> Is this Contractors Talk or the Hana Montana forum?
> 
> Feelings hurt, tit for tat etc.
> 
> ...


There is always someone who whats to jump in, what took you so long to join in?

I'm making a point, not arguing, respect I got none from *driftwood*, whats your point? *driftwood* is allowed to be rude that is your point?


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

OK This thread is going nowhere fast.

You folks take it to PMs. 

This thread is closed.


----------

